# When Animal Rights Activists Attack



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

When Animal Rights Activists Attack
_Oct 20, 2016 12:30 pm_

Civil discourse begins to crumble when people who do not see eye-to-eye cease to civilly communicate with each other and resort to acts of aggression (see current Presidential election!). This notion was on full display last week, when several animal rights activists harassed families seeking one of the quintessential experiences in New York City: riding […]

Read in browser »
http://www.humanewatch.org/when-animal-rights-activists-attack/


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

I don't think that the "Hulk" got that big eating lima beans. Interesting story in that you never know where they will show up. I have had a couple of experiences with their kind in the UP and NLP.


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Breaking: HSUS Lays Off 55 Amidst Budget Crisis
_Oct 24, 2016 09:54 am_

In what could be termed “Bloody Friday,” we learned late last week that HSUS has laid off 55 employees in the middle of a major fundraising shortfall. Our understanding is that the figure is at least $20 million. It sounds to us like a lot of charitable donors are wising up and figuring out that […]

Read in browser »


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

I forgot to donate....again.


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Robert Holmes said:


> I forgot to donate....again.


  Me too!!!


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Hampton Creek Co-Founder Charged with Assaulting His Mother
_Oct 27, 2016 10:59 am_

Hampton Creek, a vegan startup company that has received investment money from the Humane Society of the United States and was co-founded by HSUS VP Josh Balk, was recently reported to be under federal investigation following allegations of investor fraud. Now, Hampton Creek’s other co-founder and longtime Balk friend Josh Tetrick, who also serves as […]

Read in browser »


----------

